# Lake Hardy?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone been up to Lake Hardy recently? I did a search and only found a forum post from a few years back they said it was stocked with grayling at some point. A buddy and I want to hike in and fish somewhere so I'm just eyeballing things from Google Earth.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

NVDuckin said:


> Anyone been up to Lake Hardy recently? I did a search and only found a forum post from a few years back they said it was stocked with grayling at some point. A buddy and I want to hike in and fish somewhere so I'm just eyeballing things from Google Earth.


Subscribed.

Found this post which offers a couple routes. http://www.wasatchhiker.com/home/wasatch-trails/lake-hardy/

Will you update when you've gone, which route you took, & how the fishing was?

Sounds awesome.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Never heard of anyone fishing it. Most years I would imagine that it would winter kill. Being in the middle of a wilderness area, I don't know how they would stock it. I sure wouldn't want to be the one flying the airplane if they stock it from the air. I've only been there once, about 30 years ago, and it was still iced over for the 24th of July.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grueling hike for sure, now that Patterson forces people off the road and to go up the old pipeline easement. They used to stock Hardy way back in the day (late 70's early 80s) with a helicopter. I haven't heard of recent stocking with greyling, but as they did stock nearby lakes with greyling, it could be true.

Loke is right about it being frozen until well into summer, especially this year. Saw on KSL news the other night Lake Blanche is still mostly frozen over, and its alot lower altitude.

Some crazy construction going on on the north side of alpine right now, I can see trackhoes working those steep slopes every day. I know the "sliding rock" area (officially named Three Falls Subdivision) is running roads all over that north face of the mountain. 

Rumor is developers already have nearly 200 building lots approved for development. Odds are access to First Hamongog is going to get worse not better. Might be better to go up dry creek to the old "intake" then head west to 2nd hamongog then head north to Hardy.


-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeesh, yeah all the development closing is kind of depressing. I guess if I had the money for it I would consider a house there too though.

If the lake might still be frozen, I'm not sure if I want to hoof it up there. Might try for some other lake instead and try Hardy deeper into the summer.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Lake Hardy is a fun and moderately difficult hike (about 9,500 ft) but I am not sure if there are arctic grayling stocked there or not. If you are just looking for grayling I would go to Silver Lake Flats in American Fork Canyon. They stocked it last year and I took my family and we caught about 30 in a few hours on a bubble and fly.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go hike up into Silver Lake (above Silver Lake Flat). Pretty area, with bookies in that lake.


-DallanC


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Go hike up into Silver Lake (above Silver Lake Flat). Pretty area, with bookies in that lake.
> 
> -DallanC


That is a good hike also, DallanC! Only about a 2 mile hike but about 1,800/ft elevation gain. Fishing can be good there too but has a lot of traffic, just like silver lake flat below, but no grayling.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Go hike up into Silver Lake (above Silver Lake Flat). Pretty area, with bookies in that lake.
> 
> -DallanC


That seems like a lot of work just for doing a little gambling. ;-)

The fishing there is pretty good however.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are no reports of fish stocking of any kind in Lake Hardy for the last several years. That does not guarantee that it did not occur, but if it did, it was either by mistake or was not documented.


----------

